# Newbie from NJ



## CaptSeaweed (Mar 17, 2020)

Greetings all.  I’ve decided I’d like to start exploring the smoker world.  Just yesterday I picked up an “ Only Used Once” 18.5” WSM - in brand new condition.  Headed over to my local Home Depot this  morning to purchase some different wood chunks, gloves and any other goodies I could find.  Seems that HD will only allow 50 people at a time in the store due to Coronavirus. Line was long and I didn’t feel like waiting.  Headed to supermarket, figured I’d pick up a chicken to be my 1st smoke - no meat left at market.  So, I decided to go the online route.  Ordered gloves and wood chunks in a few different flavors.  Am holding off on which Temp Probe to add, suggestions appreciated.  I’m hoping the craziness will start to settle down and I’ll be able to pick up a few different cuts of meat to play around with.  Until then I’ll be reading as much as I can.  Looking forward to learning and eatin...


----------



## Steve H (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome to the forum. I know what you mean. NY isn't any better. But I did luck out in the meat dept. I found hitting Walmart first thing in the morning increases your chances. For probes, what are you looking for? Multiple probes, wireless, etc


----------



## bradger (Mar 17, 2020)

welcome i'm in NJ to my local stores only had ribs and corned beef left.


----------



## bradger (Mar 17, 2020)

the inkbird blue tooth is a good meat probe.


----------



## Zolla (Mar 17, 2020)

CaptSeaweed said:


> Greetings all.  I’ve decided I’d like to start exploring the smoker world.  Just yesterday I picked up an “ Only Used Once” 18.5” WSM - in brand new condition.  Headed over to my local Home Depot this  morning to purchase some different wood chunks, gloves and any other goodies I could find.  Seems that HD will only allow 50 people at a time in the store due to Coronavirus. Line was long and I didn’t feel like waiting.  Headed to supermarket, figured I’d pick up a chicken to be my 1st smoke - no meat left at market.  So, I decided to go the online route.  Ordered gloves and wood chunks in a few different flavors.  Am holding off on which Temp Probe to add, suggestions appreciated.  I’m hoping the craziness will start to settle down and I’ll be able to pick up a few different cuts of meat to play around with.  Until then I’ll be reading as much as I can.  Looking forward to learning and eatin...


I went with the Meater Block. I like it as it is wireless and does not have a cord, so it will work on my regular Gas grill when I do rotisserie cooks.  They have the block and the single standalone.  I have had no complaints and have had it for about a year now.  check it out:  https://store-us.meater.com/products/meater-block


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome from Gilbert, AZ! I'm going to have to check out my local HD, was thinking of a big outing to get some salt for the water softener. Geez, this is going to take some time getting used to. RAY


----------



## 6GRILLZNTN (Mar 17, 2020)

I can't help with the meat problem, but the Thermoworks Smoke is an excellent 2 probe thermo!


----------



## sawhorseray (Mar 17, 2020)

5GRILLZNTN said:


> I can't help with the meat problem, but the Thermoworks Smoke is an excellent 2 probe thermo!



Yep, I've got the TP-20, works great, no complaints. RAY


----------



## kruizer (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome to SMF from Minnesota.


----------



## smokeymose (Mar 17, 2020)

I've been doing fine with Mavericks from HD, but that looks like a problem now...


----------



## Blues1 (Mar 17, 2020)

Welcome from SC


----------



## ChuxPick (Mar 17, 2020)

*
C
 CaptSeaweed
, welcome. *
just a suggestion. Save time and help socially distance yourself by not making too many trips, call your local markets and find out if they have what you are looking for.


----------



## Inkbirdbbq (Mar 19, 2020)

Welcome aboard!  Inkbird won't be disappointed you!
10% off amazon discount for the 4 probe Bluetooth bbq thermometer*Only $44.99* can get one.
Be safe


----------

